# [SOLVED] Cant reach Apache vhosts after upgrade

## Re-JeeP

Hi!

I (like many others) have problem with Apache after the 2.2 upgrade. I have read all forumposts I can find about it but nothing helps.

The problem I have is that I cant reach any of my vhosts. I get this message for all vhosts except for the default host which works fine.

 *Quote:*   

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> 
> Apache Server at vhostname Port 80

 

I have recompiled Apache, Apache-tools, PHP and subversion.

Logfiles:

/var/log/apache2/error_log

/var/log/apache2/access_log

Any Ideas?

----------

## embobo

What's this:

```

EAI 2)Name or service not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "tuxicity"

Configuration Failed
```

Edit: Also, post the config files for your vhosts.

----------

## Re-JeeP

[quote="embobo"]What's this:

```

EAI 2)Name or service not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "tuxicity"

Configuration Failed
```

That might have something to do with the earlier problems I had after the upgrade. Now it's just the vhosts.

 *embobo wrote:*   

> Edit: Also, post the config files for your vhosts.

 

All vhosts was working before the upgrade!

Here are some config files that might be of interest:

http://rejeep.se/httpd.conf

http://rejeep.se/00_default_vhost.conf

http://rejeep.se/default_vhost.include

http://rejeep.se/rejeep.conf

----------

## embobo

Do you have "-D DEFAULT_VHOST" in your APACHE_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache?

----------

## Re-JeeP

 *embobo wrote:*   

> Do you have "-D DEFAULT_VHOST" in your APACHE_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache?

 

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5"
```

----------

## embobo

Hmm, that looks good.

Does " /usr/sbin/apache2 -S" show anything?

rejeep.conf is in /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ right?

The names of your vhosts are a bit concerning. You should probably be using the FQDN.  E.g.

```

ServerName rejeep.exmaple.com

ServerName tuxicity.example.com

```

----------

## Re-JeeP

 *embobo wrote:*   

> Does " /usr/sbin/apache2 -S" show anything?

 

Hmm... That didn't seem all to good!

```
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

[Tue Oct 16 22:24:46 2007] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts

VirtualHost configuration:

Syntax OK
```

 *embobo wrote:*   

> rejeep.conf is in /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ right?

 

Yes!

 *embobo wrote:*   

> The names of your vhosts are a bit concerning. You should probably be using the FQDN.  E.g.
> 
> ```
> 
> ServerName rejeep.exmaple.com
> ...

 

But I don't have to right? It worked before the update!

----------

## embobo

 *Re-JeeP wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ServerName rejeep.exmaple.com
> ...

 

You don't have to as long as the name resolution is set up. You may have updated other stuff that changed it.

I don't know what things were like before the update but apache needs to know how to map rejeep and tuxicity to an IP address, you could try adding them to /etc/hosts.

----------

## Re-JeeP

I found the problem. Adding

```
<Directory /home/user/www>

   Order allow,deny

   Allow from all

</Directory>
```

to all vhost config files did the job. Must have been some changes in the other config files.

Thanks for the help!

----------

